# Time to fess up... who has ridden here?



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Sawkill. Located in Kingston, NY. Sawkill Family Ski Center and Summer Recreation Park. Over 70 ft. of vertical drop. $33 lift passes.


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

Man, that looks fucking horrible.
And with those prices, give me a break.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Man, it's places like that that make me happy to live in Washington State. That looks like it should be my backyard, not a resort with a lift ticket.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I can't believe those prices. What a Joke.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Wonder what the backcountry is like? I'm thinking the avy risk is low? 

Can't believe the prices!!!

Also any instructors looking for work they pay 7.50 an hour!!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

My staircase to my condo has more vertical.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Cool...do they have HELI service? 



Tarzanman said:


> Sawkill. Located in Kingston, NY. Sawkill Family Ski Center and Summer Recreation Park. Over 70 ft. of vertical drop. $33 lift passes.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I like how they rent helmets. I think you run a higher risk of falling asleep than falling down on that mole hill.

I'd like to visit one day... if for nothing else than to have a really good laugh (or cry).


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

This must be their uber-awesome sister resort in Chicago Four Lakes Ski Resort. At least 100 ft of vertical drop! If the $25/day lift passes don't suit you then you can get a season pass for the low price of $325! 

Apparently, I am in the wrong business. All I need is a snow blower and then I too can open my own resort


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

That's just horrible. There's some decent looking hills in the background there. Ride those.

*70 feet* vertical?!


----------

